# Goat Names



## GoatTracksMagazine

I love hearing what people have named their goats, and the stories behind the names. I'm compiling a list for the next issue of Goat Tracks (and future issues), and would love to include yours! Please just send me an email if you'd like to be included.

Thanks!
Shannon
Proud spoiler of Tuffy (aka Master Tuff, Tuff Master, Tuff Stuff), Wally, Homer (aka Homer J), Jake, Sammy (aka Sammy-kins), Sosa, Glacier, Hogan, Elvis, Kitt, and Olaf


----------



## salmonfisher77

We have 5 goats at our farm now, as we moved our boys from the larger ranch were they were with 19 goats and a bull.

We have 4 Alpine weathers named 

"Black"
"Decker"
"Earl"
"Ernest"

and a Boer meat goat named "Christmas" after the holiday he will be eaten.


----------



## Shelly Borg

Well we have Bert the Butthead and Wally the Wooly (angora).


----------



## Nanno

Cuzco was named after the insufferably arrogant and self-absorbed character in the Disney movie, _The Emperor's New Groove_, who gets turned into a llama. Yeah, we know our goat isn't a llama, but somehow the aloof, "Everyone look at me, I'm so awesome" attitude seemed to fit perfectly. 

We plan to name future goats after the Biblical patriarchs and prophets: Abraham, Moses, Ezekiel, Isaiah, etc. I think it must be the beards, but goats just look like Old Testament fathers to me.


----------



## idahonancy

My one year old obers were named after our trucks. FJ "Cruiser" and Inernational "Scout". Ford "Ranger" was given away to my friend. He was not to keen on climbing hills. I have the "Hobbs" half of Calvin and Hobbs. My next boy will be Chevy "Blazer". 
IdanoNancy


----------



## ashkelon

Cabra is named "cabra" because I board my horses on a hispanic ranch, and he was a gift from the owner (who didn't have the heart to butcher him). It seemed apropos, after listening to the kids (human) shouting at him. He had learned already that "Cabra" meant, if not all goats, himself.

Now I honestly think he's renamed himself "Veng'aqui" as in "Veng'aqui! Pronto!" 

So he's "Cabra" when I talk ABOUT him, but "Venga" when I'm talking TO him.  

As long as he doesn't learn any worse names....


----------



## SarahJean

i have alot of names, for alot of goats!!

alot of my miniature dairy goats are named after oldies songs and beatles. though i do have one doe named surfbird, she's got markings just like one! nicknames include momma bird, bird, b-b-b-bird..

my lamancha's follow family lines.. kaboodle made kabooki, coffe swirl made demitasse ( all cream with a splash of coffee.. very fitting) 

my packer in training is named Guido. I love spanish and italian names.. guido just fit him.. my dad calls him guido the killa pimp, my sister call him burrito. dont know why...

my boers and boer crosses are named after rocks and minerals.. i.e jasper, gypsum, agate


----------



## ColoGoatGuys

I have Zeus, who is a 230 lb, 7 yo saanen wether and leader of the pack. The name derivation is obvious. Steady, wise, good mind. Also, beautiful.

I have Licorice and Latigo, 6 yo 230 lb oberhasli twins, who were named by a previous goatpacker/owner. Licorice is jet black and Latigo is light brown and black like a saddle latigo.

I have Tank, a 7 month old lamancha who is already 28 inches at the withers and nearly 100 lbs. The name derivation is also obvious.

I have Castor and Pollux, the evil yearling oberhasli twins. They are a goat unit rather than two separate goats, hence the names.

I have a Butterscotch, who is a yearling plus alpine and his color is guess what? butterscotch!!!! He is also a sweetie!!!

I have an alpine, lamancha, saanen cross who is named Capricorn. Don't laugh at the originality!!! :lol: 

There's also Larry the nubian, who was named when he came to my farm and St.Elmo, the newest addition at just 2 months.


----------



## ashkelon

I love this thread! 

It's so interesting to hear the names, and they are so fitting and clever. Poor plain ol' Cabra.


----------



## sweetgoatmama

One of my original goats was named PacMan because when he was a little kid, he would pick up stuff and cary it around when we left things within reach in the barn.


----------



## Pegasus

I have two Nigerian Dwarfs, Miss Kitty and Chester, goes with mini donkey's Festus,Dillon and Newly all of gunsmoke. Then I have 2 Nubian kids, one is Oliver and the doe is Lisa. Gunsmoke did not have any other woman, so we named the kids after the Green Acres TV show, their last names was Douglas, as is ours. :lol:


----------



## Freedom

all right I'll post a few of my goats names..(not all of them have names).

I have Vanilla and Manilla.. White twins

Shadow and Midnight..

Mamma Goat, and Fancy

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Jones

The kids are Larry, Moe and Curley. Mikey came with a name, and we changed Diablo to Diego.


----------



## sanhestar

Let's see

there's

Oliver Twist - because he came to us as scrawny and neglected as this famous orphan

Lucky - his son, because he was born in a late snowstorm and barely survived hypothermia

Muffin - because he has black spots like chocolate chips

Jason

Brownie - the name stating the obvious

Nox - he wanted to be called like that

Teila and Ronon - curtesy to Stargate Atlantis

David, Lana and Rafi - triplets

Donald and Harvey - twins. I had to really struggle to give them "proper" names because they where a bit "slow" after their birth and we had the strong urge to call them Laurel and Hardy first

Freddie, Nero, MonaLisa, Amanda, Kassandra, Cisco (spelled that wrong, meant the "Sisko" from Deep Space Nine), Lukas (came with that name), Nellie


----------



## tiger408

What a great thread. I'll add my goatsies in too. Though none are too original. 

Jack, a black and white LaMancha wether aka Jackie, Jackie Boy, and Jack *ss. He is my biggest troublemaker and also my best packgoat... go figure. LOL 

Goober, a black and tan LaMancha wether aka Gooby, Reggie, registered name Ondave's Reggie. The sweetest, goofiest, most huggable goat I've ever seen. 

Sugar, a white Saanen doe aka Shoogie, Shoogie Shoog, Pretty Girl. She's a wonderful family milker that never has to be tied at milking time. She just stands there and chews her cud till you tell her "All done". 

Dizzy Izzy, a Toggenburg doe who's name has now been shortened to Izzy. When we got her she was terrified of people, snorted like a deer and ran if you looked at her. Now she is an "in your pocket" goat. 

Buttons, a solid black LaMancha doe. Her registered name is PC's Delilah but for some reason I always want to call her Belle. So may be changing her name to that so it doesn't sound like I have CRS. lol 

Andy, a black Fainter wether. He was originally part of a pair... Amos and Andy but Amos went to a new home as he didn't fit in here. 

Popcorn, a white Saanen/Fainter cross doeling. When she was a baby she popped around like popcorn thus the name. Extemely sure-footed, she can walk the one inch ledge on her playhouse repeatedly without slipping and can walk her entire pen on her back legs only. 

Sneakers, a chocolate colored Saanen/Fainter cross wether. As a baby he was into everything he shouldn't have been and could sneak past the most watchful of eyes to get there. 

And last but not least, Toby short for Tobiah, our LaMancha/Nubian cross buck. He's solid black on one side with three perfectly round spots on the other (2 white, 1 tan).


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

HI! My family raised dairy goats for almost 9 yrs so there is plenty of odd names.
stinky- when we brought her home she had to sit on the floor at my little sisters feet and 
she got carsickness in the form of gas
pippi- she was a boer who had very thick fur and 4 teats though I dont know the story 
behind the name
vince-a-rella- she was born on my dad, vince's, birthday
noel- she was born on x-mas eve
skidmark- he was white with black and brown down his back and dad said he looked like a
"skidmark" from kids undies
peek-a-boo- I dont remember that story either

those are my favorites.


----------



## goingnutsmom

Some of our goats came with names so we didn't get to name them.
For our own babies that we raise, I was going to name them all mountain names to go with our herd/ranch name, Mountain View Pack Goats, but most of them didn't seem to fit the goat, LOL! It was a good thought though. Here are our names:
Logan (sort of named from his dad, Loki)
Casper the Friendly goat (white goat)
Dixie (just because it seemed to fit her)
Mica (just seemed to fit him)
Serena (Daughter is into the Sailor moon animae (sp?)
Luna (another name from Sailor moon)
Elizabeth Swan (Son is into pirates, he named this goat)
Tink (Daughter was/is into Tinkerbell
La Linda (came with that name)
Amazing Grace (Gracie) (came with that name
Fawn (Tinks daughter so we stayed with fairy names)
Clairabelle (Kids named this goat after a friend, Claire)
Callisto (La Linda's daughter, just seemed to fit her)


----------



## 4-Hgoats

I know these names might sound corny but i was thinking of naming our goats yet to arrive (we are getting two baby alpine wethers in end of april or may 1st) after names of chocolate bars. Like twix, or reese, or hershey, ect. :roll: I'm not sure though, i guess i will just have to wait to see what these goats will actually be like. Nanno- I love your icon goat, I'm assuming he's cuzcu. He's so pretty :!: What breed is he? Also i too love the beards on goats because it makes them look ancient


----------



## feederseaters

I have four goats. I got them in pairs.

"Acorn and Birch" were ther first two. Named for their coloration. Acorn is a Brown and Black (Oberhasli), and Birch (Alpine) is mostly white with some black and tan like a white birch tree.

"Barley and Oats" were the next to join the herd. I just wanted to stick to the "things is nature" theme (I did not name them after the ingredients in beer) so they became Barley and Oats. 

Acorn Birch Barley and Oats are unbeliveably fitting names for each. 

Acorn is a small, quiet humble goat. If this little nut holds his ground, someday he will be Mighty like and oak tree.

Barley is my Cheif of Staff, like the grain he is named after he has many roles. He part of balanced breakfast, I couldn't start my day with out him. Like the beverage made from the fermented byproduct of Barley.... he helps me relax at night he after work.

Birch, like the tree is medium sized. His attitude is like the leaves of a birch tree. Sometimes smooth, sometimes jagged.

Oats, like the grains have a vigorous rate of growth. He is much larger then my other little ones. He takes over the pasture. His main concern is eating, eating, and more eating. He looks like he is named properly, Oats are in MANY things comsumable. My goat Oats, Will eat everything consumable.


----------



## Nanno

Thanks 4-Hgoats! Yes, the icon picture is of Cuzco when he was about 6 months old. We also think he is gorgeous and we get comments from people about his lovely and unusual colors all the time. Even people who have bred goats their whole lives often exclaim that they've never seen a goat quite so remarkably colored as Cuzco, which makes us positively blush with pride. :mrgreen: 

Cuzco's mother was a buckskin-colored Alpine who was light in the front but had black points and entirely black rear quarters (I believe they call this "cou clair"?). According to the breeder, Cuzco's father was a Nubian buck that belonged to one of her neighbors (we never saw him). Cuzco had a twin sister who had similar face markings and the same brown and black pattern as Cuzco, but who did not have the splashy white spotting over the sides and legs. We got lucky.


----------



## sweetmusic

Our only remaining packer (who really pulls a cart more than he carries a pack) is Fuzzy Butt - even as a kid he had long luxurious locks down his back and hind legs.

My daughter raises myotonics and when she bought a new buckling, the breeder said they were considering flying in to town anyway and offered to deliver him for less than it would have cost us to drive. We excitedly met them at the local general aviation airport. As the breeder was handing him over, the little boy promptly slipped his leash and galloped off down the runway. It was quite the chase - so his name is, of course, Trouble on the Tarmac. 

Trouble's first offspring were twin bucklings, named Mischief and Mayhem.


----------



## Packfish

Norman (Norm) , Lynerd (Lenny)and Fred (just Fred)


----------



## Jeff Horner

5- saanen's. My kids couldn't tell them apart as babies, so I put colored chains on them. That's how we got Blueberry,Blackberry,Cherry,Lemon & Pickles.


----------



## Coyotl Viejo

We have 5 goats, all Nubian / Oberhausli cross. The oldest came with a name: Starla. I don't like the name, but the kids and wife won't let me change it.

Our first was a doeling with typical brown Oberhausli markings. (She's beautiful!) Not one for traditional or common names, we went for Nutmeg.

We were soon gifted one of her cousin-uncles (you know how it is...), and he looked very similar, only a larger white patch on his head. Since he looked like a coffee drink with a bit of cream on top, and since we already had a goat named Nutmeg, we named him Mocha. So then we had Mocha with Nutmeg - one of our favorite drinks! Mocha is planned to become our herd sire.

Then we got "The White Goat" - a Nubian / Saanen cross. I insisted we not name him because he was destined for the dinner table. (I secretly had considered that, in keeping with the coffee theme, we could name him "Breve" - which means using half-and-half cream instead of skim milk. It also means "strong" when you look at the root word, which is appropriate, considering his size and frame.)

Finally we got Starla, and she came with a buckling. Nice and brown, perfect for a coffee name, but alas, since we only need one sire for such a small herd, I told the kids to not name him either. (Though I secretly imagined naming him plain ol' Coffee.)

We finally decided that the two butcher goats (which had since become wethers) would be kept as pack goats, so they were saved from the dinner table. Time to assign names!!!

But since they were now missing - uh - a certain part of their strength and vigor as boy goats - we named the white goat "Skim" and the brown goat "Decaf". :lol: 

Dan


----------



## ryorkies

We only have one pack goat so far.
He came with the name Harley. While not a bad
name. It is not something we cared for. 

Well, He has a funky horn. Is kinda shaggy. And is very
curious. Like a Cat. And what popped into my mind was
"kitty" No we did not kname him kitty. Sully, from monsters
inc sprang to mind. Funky horn, shaggy and nick named kitty.


Besides. Sully and Harley have a similar sound in case he knows
his name. 

I am getting a nigerian doe. They call her doll. That will change.
And I am pretty sure she does not know her name.


----------



## Rex

Coyotl Viejo said:


> But since they were now missing - uh - a certain part of their strength and vigor as boy goats - we named the white goat "Skim" and the brown goat "Decaf".
> Dan


Thats funny! :lol:


----------



## Rod Meyer

Bob Jones said:


> The kids are Larry, Moe and Curley. Mikey came with a name, and we changed Diablo to Diego.


Hey I like these!! :mrgreen:

Mine are
1 Ruby
2 Radar
3 Ranger
4 Ringo


----------



## Bob Jones

I'll be getting a new baby from sweetgoatmama soon, so I'll need a new name. I can't tell you the new name my wife is calling me. ;-)


----------



## Rod Meyer

Bob Jones said:


> I'll be getting a new baby from sweetgoatmama soon, so I'll need a new name. I can't tell you the new name my wife is calling me. ;-)


New kid, cool! What will be the crosses? She has some huge bucks. I'd like to breed Ruby, my Saanen cross with one of her big boys.


----------



## Bob Jones

You'll have to see her about breeding. Mine will sing tenor.


----------



## eastcoastpackers

I had 14 goats, just sold 7, all had names.
7 goats left are:
Sam
Romba
Braun
Lady
Sandy
Bunnie
Rosie

My sheep:
Teddy (Bear)
Coco
Mocha
Candy


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker

Cool thread. My goats are named Boone and Crockett.


----------



## Bob Jones

Though my wife and daughter protest, my new baby goat is 'Pig'.


----------



## Rex

Bob Jones said:


> Though my wife and daughter protest, my new baby goat is 'Pig'.


Dare I ask why?


----------



## neoaflander

We have
Gruff-prenamed and he thinks he is boss-approx 9 yrs
Suki and Trudy who appear to be nubian and cohorts 8 yrs?
Deer legs, Meara and Sarabelle also cohorts-cream colored and more boer looking maybe 2 yrs

Kippy and Baby-black nubian born to different mothers born in January
Ruff and Tumble the newest little bucks. Born in March and did we ever worry because they were born so much later than the other ones. Trudy must have been bred at least two months later and that just seems so unlikely.


----------



## Bob Jones

Rex said:


> Bob Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though my wife and daughter protest, my new baby goat is 'Pig'.
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask why?
Click to expand...

I started training him with a clicker. He will touch my finger with his nose already. My goal is that when he is done with the task I will say, "That'll do Pig." and he'll sit beside me.


----------



## Rex

I should have guessed. I look forward to the demonstration next year.


----------



## BlueAndAmy

Bob Jones said:


> I started training him with a clicker. He will touch my finger with his nose already. My goal is that when he is done with the task I will say, "That'll do Pig." and he'll sit beside me.


Awwww, Babe is such a great story!! Now that I know the explanation, the name seems to fit your little guy 

Our three are named:
Wicket (after Wicket W. Warrick, the adventurous & loyal Ewok scout from Return of the Jedi) 
Theodore Roosevelt, aka "Teddy-Goat" (in honor of, of course, the 26th President and the Father of Conservation) 
Romeo (the littlest one, because he's such a lovey-love... And contrary to whatever Gregg may tell you, he is absolutely NOT spoiled.)

We refer to them as our three little "Rough Riders"... And my parents in NJ, who visited & were introduced to them last fall, call them their grand-"kids". :lol:


----------



## Cazz

We currently have... (lacking all registered stud names and prefixes, though these are their full names excluding aforementioned prefixes and not the goats' shorter nick-names)

*Midgee 
Bella 
Ginger
Megs 
Misty
Twinkle Surprise
Bonnie
Crystl Spring
Seaspray
Moonrise
Duvessa
Tambourine
Pookie
Cookie
Roustabout Sandstorm
Jahlil
Zhivargo
Tauphan
Tic Tac
Minty
Luna-Boy
Moonbeam
Crysanthium Blossom
Misty Canyon
Crystl Ravine
Frosty Petal
Zhivalla*
and two more babies, currently thought (by me) to be called *Squishy Boy* and *Sunshine* or *Acacia Sunshine*. (anyone read the little boy singing to his sister, "Sunshine" story?)
Oh, and another goat we got day-before-yesterday,
*Rejoice*

Sold: 
*Frolic
Tweedie
Fawn 
Hard Yakka
Blackberry
Bambalina
Molasses Syrup
Trumpeter
Star-rise
Osprey
Sea Eagle
Mountain Peek
Bebida
River Gum
Comet
Jintabell
Crystl Droplet
Embargo*

R.I.P:
*Cashlin
Bramble
Gem
Kamakazi
Babe
Tyco
Olivier
Apple Blossom
Sergei*
and two more doe kids not named. (died as newborns)
(just remembered two more)
*Eli
Hasrabi*

I think I remembered them all. I added sold and R.I.P goats as I still feel like they are here, and they still seem like ours. It hurts to know they aren't.
Cazz


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

my two does are:
milky way- saanen, swirly creamy caramel and white colored
moonbeam- saanen, bright white
and names i like:
talut 
ayla
johndalar
vincavec
ranec
uba
violet and viola
rain and cloud
sugar and spice
bow and arrow
flower and fluff
ALSOOMSE: Algonquin name meaning "independent"
ANGENI: spirit
ANPAYTOO: Sioux name meaning "radiant"
AQUENE: peace
ATEPA: Choctaw name meaning "wigwam"
AWANATA: Miwok name meaning "turtle"
AYITA: Cherokee name meaning "first to dance"
CHAPA: Sioux name meaning "beaver"
CHEPI: Algonquin name meaning "fairy"
CHOLENA: bird
CHUMANI: Sioux name meaning "dewdrops"
DYANI: deer
ENOLA: solitary
EYOTA: great
GALILAHI: Cherokee name meaning "attractive"
HUYANA: Miwok name meaning "falling rain"
KAI: Navajo name meaning "willow tree"
KANTI: Algonquin name meaning "sings"
KAYA: Hopi name meaning "elder sister"
KIMAMA: Shoshone name meaning "butterfly"
KOKO: Blackfoot name meaning "night"
LEOTIE: flower of the prairie
MAGENA: moon
MAKA: Sioux name meaning "earth"
MAKAWEE: Sioux name meaning "mothering"
MAPIYA: Sioux name meaning "sky"
MIKA: intelligent raccoon
NASHOTA: twin
NINA: strong
NITA: Choctaw name meaning bear
OGIN: wild rose
OLATHE: beautiful
SALALI: Cherokee name meaning squirrel
TOTSI: Hopi name meaning "moccasins"
DICHALI: speaks a lot
DOHOSAN: bluff
HONANI: Hopi name meaning "badger."
HONAW: Hopi name meaning "bear."
KITCHI: Algonquin name meaning "brave."
KNOTON: wind
KOHANA: Sioux name meaning "swift."
MOJAG: never silent
PALLATON: warrior
TAKODA: Sioux name meaning "friend to everyone."

ha ha ha! kinda went overboard there huh!


----------



## idahonancy

Those are stunning names. Thanks


----------



## Nanno

Those names are pretty, but I would never remember them! I'm horrible with foreign names. It drives me nuts at the zoo because they have all these giraffes, and giraffes already try their best to look exactly like each other. But then the zoo has to give them these exotic African names that all sound the same to me, so then I _really_ can't tell them apart! Why can't they just stick with sensible names like Bert and Emma and Buttercup? I plan to have giraffes someday, and my first pair will be named Mokey and Peggy.

The only reason I can remember Cuzco's ridiculously weird name is because it came off a Disney movie I like. I am impressed with all the people who actually remember our goat's name later. I never would! We often get people calling him "Crisco" and "Cisco" and "Couscous." Sometimes they simply take the easy route (like I usually do) by skipping all pretenses and just calling him "goat." As long as he's the only one, it works.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

ha ha ha! i love foreign names! mostly i love native american names though. and i love names from "the clan of the cave bear" book series by jean auel!


----------

